# First Pomp



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

After trying several weeks, caught my first, barely legal, pomp. Now I'm pumped to catch more, hopefully bigger. Had tried the store bought rigs and after talking to folks on the beach, started making my own.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Good job! The pomp isn't the only one hooked now!


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm hooked for sure. Also caught 4 catfish but threw them back. For just a little bit of time out there and fairly rough surf, had a lot of action. Can't wait to get back at it. Also, always enjoy meeting other fishermen out there and swapping fish stories.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

What did you use for bait?


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Sand fleas. Lots of them out there medium size.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats again chip! It was great talking to you and meeting you this morning. I hope to see you out there again. I'm gonna fish again in the morning, but probably gonna try blue mountain beach.
I finally ended up landing some fish after you left! I was glad to have dinner in the cooler rather than keep getting hits with no follow through. I caught a total of 5, but had to throw 3 back. Two came home and made a fine feast!
So you next time, -Luke


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

It was great meeting and talking with you too Luke. Sounds like I should have stayed around longer and caught some more. Good on you with your catch. I'd be out there this morning but have an early doctors appointment. Thanks for sharing some tips with me and hope to see you out there again.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG.
+1 on being HOOKED.
catch 'em up.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

I will be at Blue Mountain later today. Hope they are running within reach.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

deton58 said:


> I will be at Blue Mountain later today. Hope they are running within reach.


Deton let me know how you did today when you get back. I fished from 6:30 to 11:45 and only caught 4 keepers. I was wading out as far as I could on the sand bar, and casting into the dark water before the 3rd bar. Also had a mid range rod out. It was slow!!! I caught a MONSTER sting ray at 11:30 before I left. I though I had hooked a bus for a second the way he pulled drag and bent my rod over! Sorry no pics.... I had my hands full with him lol!


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds like you did pretty good Luke. That ray had to have been a fight. I plan on getting out there in the AM if the weather and surf permits.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on your first Pompano!!!!


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, I'm hooked now and want to go everyday if I can.


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Went this afternoon and caught 3 keepers. Lost a stud right at the water line. Made me sick to my stomach


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

deton58 said:


> Went this afternoon and caught 3 keepers. Lost a stud right at the water line. Made me sick to my stomach


Man I feel ya there! Same thing happened to me on Sunday at Grayton Beach.... Had a "crowd pleaser" pulling drag and fighting like a HOSS all the way up to the water line so that we could all get a look... Then escaped off the hook and made me SICK!! That's the pump that gets us dreaming at night though! 
Nice job on the keepers.

Chip, sorry to derail your thread so bad!! Get em this morning and let me know how you did! I'm at work today so I'll be living vicariously through you guys untill tomorrow morning


----------

